# Atheros Bluetooth

## nukem996

I'm trying to get my Atheros USB bluetooth to work. My kernel builds ath3k and I have emerged linux-firmware for the firmware. However whenever I load the module I get the following

```

usbcore: deregistering interface driver ath3k

Bluetooth: Atheros AR30xx firmware driver ver 1.0

ath3k_load_firmware: Can't change to loading configuration err

ath3k: probe of 2-1.7:1.0 failed with error -5

usbcore: registered new interface driver ath3k

```

Thus the driver never loads and I can't use my BlueTooth.

Can someone please help me?

Thanks

----------

## nukem996

I'm still getting the same thing with the new linux-firmware package. Does anyone have any ideas?

----------

## nukem996

I fixed it by writing a kernel patch. I submitted to linux-wireless for inclusion in the main line kernel. Here it is for anyone who doesn't want to wait.

```

--- drivers/bluetooth/ath3k.c.old   2011-03-18 04:27:26.160161039 -0400

+++ drivers/bluetooth/ath3k.c   2011-03-18 04:29:05.853945455 -0400

@@ -36,9 +36,12 @@

    /* Atheros AR3011 */

    { USB_DEVICE(0x0CF3, 0x3000) },

 

-   /* Atheros AR3011 with sflash firmware*/

+   /* Atheros AR3011 with sflash firmware */

    { USB_DEVICE(0x0CF3, 0x3002) },

 

+   /* ASUS branded Atheros AR3011 */

+   { USB_DEVICE(0x0B05, 0x179C) },

+

    /* Atheros AR9285 Malbec with sflash firmware */

    { USB_DEVICE(0x03F0, 0x311D) },

 

```

----------

## tnt

I've installed linux-firmware and applied the patch and compiled ath3k into the kernel, but there's still no devices recognized on my Asus P8P67.

is there something I'm missing in this process ?

----------

## are

Works for me since today with git-sources-2.6.39-rc6 and linux-firmware.

Best regards

----------

## tnt

after the update, it works for me, too.

the only problem I have now is strange error message:

 *Quote:*   

> obexftp://00-18-8d-6c-30-f9/ is a folder, but a file was expected.
> 
> 

 

I get whenever I try to browse files on my Nokia E50.

----------

## skeimer

hi,

I have the p8z68v and the ath bluetooth stopped working with 2.6.39(.3). I do not see the device in the lsusb output. 

Loading the module returns no error, anyhow hcitool does not show anything.

To figure out what happended it would be nice if one of you could post me the lsusb output.

----------

## tnt

here's mine:

```
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1d6b Linux Foundation

  idProduct          0x0002 2.0 root hub

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 ehci_hcd

  iProduct                2 EHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:1a.0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0                                                                                                                                                                                                                

      Self Powered                                                                                                                                                                                                                           

      Remote Wakeup                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

    MaxPower                0mA                                                                                                                                                                                                              

    Interface Descriptor:                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

      bLength                 9                                                                                                                                                                                                              

      bDescriptorType         4                                                                                                                                                                                                              

      bInterfaceNumber        0                                                                                                                                                                                                              

      bAlternateSetting       0                                                                                                                                                                                                              

      bNumEndpoints           1                                                                                                                                                                                                              

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub                                                                                                                                                                                                          

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused                                                                                                                                                                                                       

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub                                                                                                                                                                                     

      iInterface              0                                                                                                                                                                                                              

      Endpoint Descriptor:                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

        bLength                 7                                                                                                                                                                                                            

        bDescriptorType         5                                                                                                                                                                                                            

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN                                                                                                                                                                                                   

        bmAttributes            3                                                                                                                                                                                                            

          Transfer Type            Interrupt                                                                                                                                                                                                 

          Synch Type               None                                                                                                                                                                                                      

          Usage Type               Data                                                                                                                                                                                                      

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0004  1x 4 bytes                                                                                                                                                                                                

        bInterval              12                                                                                                                                                                                                            

Hub Descriptor:                                                                                                                                                                                                                              

  bLength               9                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

  bDescriptorType      41                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

  nNbrPorts             2                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood       10 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0507 highspeed power suspend enable connect

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

Device Status:     0x0003

  Self Powered

  Remote Wakeup Enabled

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1d6b Linux Foundation

  idProduct          0x0002 2.0 root hub

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 ehci_hcd

  iProduct                2 EHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:1d.0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0004  1x 4 bytes

        bInterval              12

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             2

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood       10 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0503 highspeed power enable connect

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

Device Status:     0x0003

  Self Powered

  Remote Wakeup Enabled

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Single TT

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1d6b Linux Foundation

  idProduct          0x0002 2.0 root hub

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 xhci_hcd

  iProduct                2 xHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:03:00.0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0004  1x 4 bytes

        bInterval              12

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             2

  wHubCharacteristic 0x0009

    Per-port power switching

    Per-port overcurrent protection

    TT think time 8 FS bits

  bPwrOn2PwrGood       10 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

Device Status:     0x0003

  Self Powered

  Remote Wakeup Enabled

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Single TT

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x8087 Intel Corp.

  idProduct          0x0024 Integrated Rate Matching Hub

  bcdDevice            0.00

  iManufacturer           0 

  iProduct                0 

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0001  1x 1 bytes

        bInterval              12

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             6

  wHubCharacteristic 0x0009

    Per-port power switching

    Per-port overcurrent protection

    TT think time 8 FS bits

  bPwrOn2PwrGood       50 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

   Port 3: 0000.0100 power

   Port 4: 0000.0100 power

   Port 5: 0000.0100 power

   Port 6: 0000.0100 power

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

Device Status:     0x0001

  Self Powered

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               3.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         3 

  bMaxPacketSize0         9

  idVendor           0x1d6b Linux Foundation

  idProduct          0x0003 3.0 root hub

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 xhci_hcd

  iProduct                2 xHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:03:00.0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           31

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0004  1x 4 bytes

        bInterval              12

        bMaxBurst               0

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength              12

  bDescriptorType      42

  nNbrPorts             2

  wHubCharacteristic 0x0009

    Per-port power switching

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood       10 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  bHubDecLat          0.0 micro seconds

  wHubDelay             0 nano seconds

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 5Gbps

   Port 2: 0000.0100 5Gbps

Device Status:     0x0003

  Self Powered

  Remote Wakeup Enabled

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Single TT

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1d6b Linux Foundation

  idProduct          0x0002 2.0 root hub

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 xhci_hcd

  iProduct                2 xHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:06:00.0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0004  1x 4 bytes

        bInterval              12

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             2

  wHubCharacteristic 0x0009

    Per-port power switching

    Per-port overcurrent protection

    TT think time 8 FS bits

  bPwrOn2PwrGood       10 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

Device Status:     0x0003

  Self Powered

  Remote Wakeup Enabled

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               3.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         3 

  bMaxPacketSize0         9

  idVendor           0x1d6b Linux Foundation

  idProduct          0x0003 3.0 root hub

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 xhci_hcd

  iProduct                2 xHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:06:00.0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           31

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0004  1x 4 bytes

        bInterval              12

        bMaxBurst               0

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength              12

  bDescriptorType      42

  nNbrPorts             2

  wHubCharacteristic 0x0009

    Per-port power switching

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood       10 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  bHubDecLat          0.0 micro seconds

  wHubDelay             0 nano seconds

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 5Gbps

   Port 2: 0000.0100 5Gbps

Device Status:     0x0003

  Self Powered

  Remote Wakeup Enabled

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Single TT

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x8087 Intel Corp.

  idProduct          0x0024 Integrated Rate Matching Hub

  bcdDevice            0.00

  iManufacturer           0 

  iProduct                0 

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval              12

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength              11

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             8

  wHubCharacteristic 0x0009

    Per-port power switching

    Per-port overcurrent protection

    TT think time 8 FS bits

  bPwrOn2PwrGood       50 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00 0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff 0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0303 lowspeed power enable connect

   Port 3: 0000.0100 power

   Port 4: 0000.0100 power

   Port 5: 0000.0303 lowspeed power enable connect

   Port 6: 0000.0303 lowspeed power enable connect

   Port 7: 0000.0103 power enable connect

   Port 8: 0000.0100 power

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

Device Status:     0x0001

  Self Powered

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 051d:0002 American Power Conversion Uninterruptible Power Supply

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x051d American Power Conversion

  idProduct          0x0002 Uninterruptible Power Supply

  bcdDevice            0.06

  iManufacturer           3 American Power Conversion

  iProduct                1 Back-UPS CS 650 FW:817.v4.I USB FW:v4

  iSerial                 2 3B0622X41334  

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           34

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         3 Human Interface Device

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 No Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 None

      iInterface              0 

        HID Device Descriptor:

          bLength                 9

          bDescriptorType        33

          bcdHID               1.10

          bCountryCode           33 US

          bNumDescriptors         1

          bDescriptorType        34 Report

          wDescriptorLength    1216

         Report Descriptors: 

           ** UNAVAILABLE **

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0006  1x 6 bytes

        bInterval             100

Device Status:     0x0001

  Self Powered

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 045e:00db Microsoft Corp. Natural Ergonomic Keyboard 4000 V1.0

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x045e Microsoft Corp.

  idProduct          0x00db Natural Ergonomic Keyboard 4000 V1.0

  bcdDevice            1.73

  iManufacturer           1 Microsoft

  iProduct                2 Natural® Ergonomic Keyboard 4000

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           59

    bNumInterfaces          2

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xa0

      (Bus Powered)

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower              100mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         3 Human Interface Device

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Boot Interface Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Keyboard

      iInterface              0 

        HID Device Descriptor:

          bLength                 9

          bDescriptorType        33

          bcdHID               1.11

          bCountryCode            0 Not supported

          bNumDescriptors         1

          bDescriptorType        34 Report

          wDescriptorLength      60

         Report Descriptors: 

           ** UNAVAILABLE **

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0008  1x 8 bytes

        bInterval              10

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         3 Human Interface Device

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 No Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 None

      iInterface              0 

        HID Device Descriptor:

          bLength                 9

          bDescriptorType        33

          bcdHID               1.11

          bCountryCode            0 Not supported

          bNumDescriptors         1

          bDescriptorType        34 Report

          wDescriptorLength      86

         Report Descriptors: 

           ** UNAVAILABLE **

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0008  1x 8 bytes

        bInterval              10

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 046d:c01e Logitech, Inc. MX518 Optical Mouse

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x046d Logitech, Inc.

  idProduct          0xc01e MX518 Optical Mouse

  bcdDevice           22.00

  iManufacturer           1 Logitech

  iProduct                2 USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           34

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xa0

      (Bus Powered)

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower               98mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         3 Human Interface Device

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Boot Interface Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol      2 Mouse

      iInterface              0 

        HID Device Descriptor:

          bLength                 9

          bDescriptorType        33

          bcdHID               1.10

          bCountryCode            0 Not supported

          bNumDescriptors         1

          bDescriptorType        34 Report

          wDescriptorLength      77

         Report Descriptors: 

           ** UNAVAILABLE **

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0008  1x 8 bytes

        bInterval              10

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)

Bus 002 Device 007: ID 0b05:179c ASUSTek Computer, Inc. 

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass          224 Wireless

  bDeviceSubClass         1 Radio Frequency

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Bluetooth

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0b05 ASUSTek Computer, Inc.

  idProduct          0x179c 

  bcdDevice            0.01

  iManufacturer           0 

  iProduct                0 

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength          177

    bNumInterfaces          2

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower              100mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           3

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0010  1x 16 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x02  EP 2 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0000  1x 0 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0000  1x 0 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       1

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0009  1x 9 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0009  1x 9 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       2

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0011  1x 17 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0011  1x 17 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       3

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0019  1x 25 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0019  1x 25 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       4

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0021  1x 33 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0021  1x 33 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       5

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0031  1x 49 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0031  1x 49 bytes

        bInterval               1

Device Status:     0x0003

  Self Powered

  Remote Wakeup Enabled
```

----------

## nukem996

I thought mine was using the Atheros Bluetooth driver and that is what lsusb says however it seems to be using the btusb driver. As for the hardware not showing up try disabling and reenabling it in the EFI. I had mine disabled when the power went out and it didn't come back until I did that.

----------

## Joseph K.

I have the same ath3k device as nukem996 (ID 0cf3:3002), but it is still not working after trying the kernel patch.   :Sad: 

However, my error code is different too:

```
Bluetooth: Can't change to loading configuration err

ath3k: probe of 2-2:1.0 failed with error -110

```

In a Debian bug report, someone said:

 *Quote:*   

> This error message indicates a communication failure with the device
> 
> after the firmware has been loaded from disk but before it has been
> 
> transferred into the device. So it's not a problem with the firmware
> ...

 

Any ideas?  It was working fine last time I used it, which is months ago, probably before 2.6.39.

----------

